# day 5 blastocyst



## sarahlou09 (Dec 23, 2008)

hey i was wondering if you could ease my mind a little bit as i am going slightly 

had a day 5  blast transfer on sat , should i been having any sort of symptoms .. 

my otd is on the 15th may , do all women have implantation bleed ? 

and also when should a blast implant ?
i may be being a little premature to have any symptoms , but any info will help 

much thanks 
sarah xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

sarahlou09 said:


> hey i was wondering if you could ease my mind a little bit as i am going slightly
> 
> had a day 5 blast transfer on sat , should i been having any sort of symptoms ..
> 
> ...


Regarding symptoms - some women have an implantation bleed, others don't. And some have some symptoms and others don't - but remember your body has been through quite a lot lately so even if you have some symptoms they may just be related to your body adjusting to being drug free.

Don't worry, its not good or bad news at this stage. If you have a heavy bleed then it is most likely that you are not pregnant but some people bleed a lot and are still pregnant so you must do a pregnancy test whatever happens. Try not to test early - you can get a false positive or negative if you test early.

Good luck!


----------

